# Picking my SUV up Friday!



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

YAY!

A couple pics I got from Ankona…



















ABSOLUTELY STOKED!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations welcome to the family!  Nice sled!

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

You Ankona owners are killing me!!! I'm going to get one but, have to wait till upcoming retirement. Can't fish when working 75 hours/week. (except for 30 min at a time in backyard for Bass) Color me jealous,anxious,nutso! Save some Reds for me.


----------



## andrewjdunn (Aug 3, 2012)

I was at the factory last Thursday and saw your boat. She is a BEAUTY! Congratulations!


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice arrangement for switches on a tiller motor to cool


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Best of luck. 

Welcome to the family!

Depending on how far you drive, I always recommend picking up a spare tire for the trailer at Wal-Mart. 

Good price and will save a lot of hassle if you get a flat.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new ride!!


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Somebody "YOU" can't sleep tonight!  Lol congrats looking forward to seeing it in person!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

CONGRATS!! Give those fish you know what. They sure build a great boat.


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you to all for the kind words and advice. 

I'm back home & the SUV is in the garage until the wind quits.  I will most definately update as soon as i get it wet.. The push poll was the hardest thing to fit, but I have a plan to fix that. 

I wish i could have stayed in south FL longer, I really miss living down there. The water was beautiful.

Chris


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Splashed the SUV today for the first time... I knew better with the wind blowing, but we made our way to a near by cove to try and escape the wind and throw a line in the water. 





































No fish, but I couldn't be happier with this skiff. There's still a few things I need like; tiller extension, grab bar/YETI cradle, bow and stern cushions (feel like I road a horse all afternoon) and a couple rod holders. (2 for the poling platform & 2 up near the bow) 

If your on the fence about Ankona don't hesitate, Mel & Co will get you rigged up with what ever you want. I'm extremely satisfied with the hole experience. I'll be post posting a kudos thread in the general forum soon...

Chris


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice. Do u have any numbers w/ the etec yet?


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

> Nice. Do u have any numbers w/ the etec yet?


Not yet... Didn't take the GPS... Got in a rush and forgot a few items. Also discovered a brand new launch so close to my house I don't know ow I never knew it was there... Lol most definitely gonna hit that up one day this week...


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Quick Update… Still have not ran WOT yet for any length of time, but did hit 29.4 MPH yesterday. I'm thinking top speed will be around 32-33 MPH. 

Need to ad a Tiny Tach to the list of stuff to get.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Great looking boat. An evinrude tach would be much better than a tiny tach.


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

> Great looking boat. An evinrude tach would be much better than a tiny tach.


Absolutely true, but I don't want anything permanent at the moment. The TT would only be use to check RPMs and then taken off. I like the price/versatility to ~$50 and I can use on multiple engines...

I was planning on installing an Evinrude tach as soon as I got it home but after I priced is out (400 - 500 parts and labor) I figured it can wait till next year. I need to get other stuff situated first.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Buy the Factory Tach as the Tiny Tach is a POS and of the 5 or so I have owned only one managed to still read my RPMs accurately a bit longer after being finished propping the Skiff.


I have had one for two years and as far as the Hull design it has exceeded my expectations for such a small Skiff. 

Looks like you have some work in the "performance dept." as your running just .9 mph faster then my Skiff with a Mercury 25 hp motor. :


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok… Quick update;

Took the SUV out saturday evening and tried to launch at an old spot we used to launch my buddies jon boat at, but it was a no go…










the tide was low & the water was about 10" deep.  

So we wet to the SP across the ICW and put in there.










The wife and I ran around the corner and fished for a few at a spot that I wade at from time to time.



















No luck, but i did get to poll (used loosely, I probably look like a retard) around some shallow-ish water. I've polled a skiff at this point in my life 3 times, this was the third so I've got some learning ahead of me.










I need to get back to the gym...   

Anybody have any recomendations for "How to polling"? If so any insight would be greatly appreciated. 

All in all it as a good trip, water is still a bit cold for the location but not for long. 

Max speed was 31mph with 2 POB + 75qt YETI filled with ice.

More to come this week when I get out again...


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

SLIME! Not what I was trying to catch but hey, catching is better than not catching...   I think the water is still a bit chilly for the location...







All in all I had a great time. Made a longer run than all previous trips, the SUV cruised nicely at 26-27 mph with 2 POB, gear and a 75qt yeti. 

Still waiting on my tiller ext... Then I will start a new thread with personalized upgrades...


----------

